# Eine neues Bike für meinen Sohn Episode II



## Toni172 (4. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich im Thema "Eine neues Bike für meinen Sohn"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=615461
den Aufbau von Ole sein 24er vorgestellt habe, geht es hier mit dem Aufbau des 26er weiter. 
Mann kann ja nicht früh genug damit anfangen, die Kids wachsen ja so schnell. 
Oder besser gesagt. Papa benötigt eine Herbst bzw. Winterbeschäftigung.

Da Ole ein großer Fan von Nino Schurter ist, hat er mich gebeten das das neue Bike kleine Details von Nino seinem Bike haben soll. Na wir werden sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

Yess - was solls sein? ein Mini Scale? oder bleibt ihr doch lieber bei den C'dales? so eine leichte Lefty macht sich immer gut am Kinderrrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Toni,

ich beobachte den gesamten Kindermarkt ja, seit ich mich dafür interessiere.... also auch die Größen, die noch gar nicht anstehen, im Moment baue ich ja gerade das 20er auf. Darüber bin ich dann zu dem Entschluß gekommen, die 24er Größe zu überspringen, sonst hätte ich den Poisonrahmen auch in 24" gekauft. Ich wollte ein kleines, gutes Hardtail, am liebsten von Cannondale, da gab's früher schöne Sachen in XS. Just heute habe ich zugeschlagen: F900 neuwertig mit Fatty Ultra, 10kg. Wenn ihm das 20er zu klein geworden ist, das F900 aber noch zu groß, kommt ein 24er LRS rein, ist ohnehin schon auf Scheibe ausgelegt.. 

Nach deinem 24er Aufbau vom Winter käme so etwas für dich doch auch in Frage, oder?

Oliver


----------



## Toni172 (4. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Yess - was solls sein? ein Mini Scale? oder bleibt ihr doch lieber bei den C'dales? so eine leichte Lefty macht sich immer gut am Kinderrrad...



Im Moment keines von Beiden. Die kleinen Rahmen der "großen" Hersteller sind leider noch zu groß. 

Das hier wird erstmal die Basis sein. Ole ist es nicht sooo wichtig ob da nun Scott drauf steht, Hauptsache ein paar Details passen so in etwa.


----------



## superseven77 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich sehe nichts

edit: jetzt geht es.....lag wohl am Browser. 

Schicker Rahmen.


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Weißt du die Rahmenhöhe? Vom Aussehen her so gut wie identisch mit dem F900. Poison hatte ich, falls ich nicht fündig geworden wäre, auch im Hinterstübchen.


----------



## Toni172 (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Rahmenhöhe liegt bei 33cm. Der Rahmen ist vom Oberrohr nur ca. 5cm länger wie der Cannondale 24er den er z.Zt. fährt.


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mal messen, sobald das Ding da ist (dürfen nur weder Philipp noch meine Frau dabei sein...  ). Cannondale baut ja traditionell lange Rahmen, das kommt uns in der ganzen Familie mit langen Oberkörpern und verhältnismäßig kurzen Beinen sehr entgegen.

Dann bin ich gespannt, wie's weiter geht!


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## Toni172 (5. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen ist nicht gerade der leichteste. Er hat 1596g.


----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2013)

so langsam sind Teile eingedrudelt.

Ich beginne mal mit den Laufrädern:
Da Ole Rennen fährt soll er möglichst leicht sein und das geplante Budget nicht sprengen.
Da der Trend im XC-Race Bereich zu 29er geht, kann man so manches Preis/Leistungs Schnäppchen im 26" Bereich machen.

*LRS: *
Naben: Novatec
Speichen/Nippel:  Cx-Ray Speichen + Alu Nippel rot
Felgen: ZTR Podium MMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2013)

*Reifen:*

Dugast Reifen wie Nino Schurter sie fährt sind zu teuer, also so was ähnliches vom Design her.
Die Conti RaceKing 2,2" BCC sind in ihrer Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben.










*Schläuche:*
Zum testen erstmal Michelin Latex aus der Restekiste ca. 2x 140g
Danach Notubesventile mit Latexmilch


----------



## trolliver (21. November 2013)

Sauber!  LRS komplett gekauft? Die Felgen gibt's ja nicht mehr so oft... 

Die Reifen habe ich auch.


----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2013)

ja genau LRS ist komplett gekauft. Kommt in etwa genauso teuer wie die Komponenten im Angebot einzeln.


----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2013)

*Schaltung und Antrieb:*

*Schifter:* 
SRAM X0 10fach Grip Shift inkl. Zug




*Schaltwerk:* 
SRAM 10sp X9 Type 2 2014 Medium Cage Grey




*Kasette:* 
Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771 10 fach 11 - 36 Zaehne
Umbau auf 1x10 Antrieb.
Mit Mirfe 42er Ritzel und Shimano XT Ersatzritzel CS-M771 10 fach 16 Zaehne 

An der Kasette wurde das 15er und 17er Ritzel entfernt und durch ein 16er ersetzt. Damit ergibt sich in der Mitte eine 13,16,19 abstimmung. Hinter das 36er wurde das 42er Mirfe Ritzel gesetzt.










*Kurbel:*
Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Irgend etwas mit ca. 150mm Länge und LK 104mm.

*Kettenblatt:*
Als Kettenblatt wird es vermutlich eine 30er Race Face Single Narrow Wide


----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2013)

*Federgabel:*

Es kann nur eine geben.  Sonst bekommt das Bike keine Ähnlichkeit wie das von Nino Schurter.
Es handelt sich hierbei um die Variante mit Alubrücke und Aluschaft. Ich werde den Remotehebel erstmal nicht verbauen.

DT SWISS XRC 26" 100mm Carbon Single Shot Axle 9mm Remote Black/White


----------



## trolliver (21. November 2013)

Ein Kettenblatt, ein großes gar, als Ritzel.... nicht schlecht!  Findest du 30Z für das Kettenblatt nicht zu wenig? Bei dem großen Ritzel könnte doch auch ein 34er oder 36er dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. November 2013)

Staune, wie schwer das Schaltwerk ist. Ist das speziell wegen dem Riesenritzel? Also 42 könnte keines meiner SW im Keller...

Finde die Bastelei aber gut!  Habs so noch nie gesehen, bin aber Fan ausgefallener Lösungen, wenn sie Vorteile bringen.


----------



## Toni172 (22. November 2013)

Die neuen Schaltwerke (die das Kettenschlagen verhindern) sind alle schwerer wie die alten Versionen. Egal ob SRAM Type 2 oder Shimano Shadow Plus.

Als Vorteil erhoffe ich mir das es etwas leichter ist, und das die Kette vorne nicht mehr im groben Gelände abspringen kann. Und natürlich weniger Schaltarbeit.
Ob alles sauber zusammen funktioniert sehe ich erst wenn ich komplett montiert habe. Ich hatte schon mal gelesen das es Probleme geben kann. Was angeblich mit der Kettenstrebenlänge des Rahmens zu tun hat. Ist ja auch verständlich. Kurze Kettenstreben bedeutet mehr Schräglauf der Kette.


----------



## AlexMC (22. November 2013)

Interessantes Projekt, bin schon mal auf weitere Schritte und das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Toni172 (22. November 2013)

*Steuerzentrale:*

*Lenker:*
Easton MonkeyLite SL Low Rise Carbon 25,4mm (aus Restekiste, original Bilder auf der Waage folgen)




KCNC SC Bone Flat 25,4mm (aus Restekiste, original Bilder auf der Waage folgen)





*Vorbau:*
KCNC Flyride 25,4mm 60mm ca. 95g(aus Restekiste, Bilder auf der Waage folgen)


*Steuersatz:*
Fun Works S-Light Steuersatz - semi integriert 60g (aus Restekiste, Bilder auf der Waage folgen)


*Griffe:* 
KCNC Griffe Moosgummi weiss




oder

Scott schwarz (aus Restekiste)


----------



## Toni172 (22. November 2013)

*Sitzzone:*

*Sattel:*
Tune Speedneedle weiß ca. 97g (aus Restekiste, Bilder auf der Waage folgen)

*Sattelklemme: *
Fun Works N-Light Sattelklemme 9,6g (aus Restekiste, Bilder auf der Waage folgen)

*Sattelstütze:*
Sattelstütze Force Flow 31,6mm 350mm Schwarz ca. 170g (aus Restekiste, Bilder auf der Waage folgen)


----------



## Toni172 (22. November 2013)

*Bremsen:*

*Bremsen:*
Formula R1 (aus Restekiste)
HR




VR





*Bremsscheiben:*
Formula R1









*Adapter:*
(aus Restekiste, Bilder auf der Waage folgen)

*Schrauben:*
(aus Restekiste, Bilder auf der Waage folgen)


----------



## trolliver (22. November 2013)

Was ihr in eurer Restekiste habt... unglaublich! Bei ist alter, stark gebrauchter Kram drin (mit wenigen Ausnahmen, wie dem Ultegraschaltwerk, das jetzt Philipp fährt), den niemand mehr haben will. Ich leider auch nicht, wandert wohl irgendwann zum Verwerter.


----------



## Toni172 (22. November 2013)

Wenn man schon ein paar Bikes aufgebaut oder getuned hat und diese nach ein paar Jahren wieder in Einzelteilen verkauft, bleibt halt immer mal das eine oder andere Teil "liegen".


----------



## superseven77 (22. November 2013)

Hallo

Echt......was da in der Restekiste liegt ist der Hammer.
Von sowas kann ich nur träumen. 
Schönes Projekt.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Roelof (22. November 2013)

Wird gut, dein Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (24. November 2013)

Habe mal eine kleine Hochrechnung wegen dem Gesamtgewicht gemacht.
Ich werde mit einer sehr schweren SR Suntour XCT Kurbel bei ca. 8920g inkl. Pedale liegen.

Hmmmm.......????

Hätte da eigentlich weniger erwartet. Liegt aber am knapp 1600g schweren Rahmen und an der Kurbel. Das macht zu meinem ehemaligen Specialized S-Works dann doch ca. 750g aus. Und das war ein 19" Rahmen.


Ich habe hier noch eine XTR FC-M970 Kurbel liegen. Die ist HT2 und schön leicht. Ob man die auf 152-155mm kürzen kann ?


----------



## trifi70 (24. November 2013)

Hatte letztens im Kurbel-Thread was verlinkt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11129057&postcount=19

Der eine meint definitiv NO. Die alternativ vorgeschlagenen Road Kurbeln (Sora, Tiagra, FSA Gossamer, einige SRAM) sind 3fach Rennrad oder lassen als RR-Compact minimal ein 33 bzw. 34er KB zu. Customcranks würde eine 175er 770er XT auf 153 kürzen. Jetzt muss man noch sehen, dass die andere Maßstäbe ansetzen, weil sie (auch) für Erwachsene kürzen und hier höhere Belastungen auftreten.

Also möglicherweise geht es ja, weißt Du aber erst, wenn Du es ausprobierst. Kennst Du den genauen Gewichtsunterschied zur XT (ohne Lager, Schrauben, Kettenblätter)? Daraus könnte man ev. auch ablesen, wieviel weniger Material die XTR haben wird. SLX zu XT ist glaube kein Unterschied, zumindest bei älteren Serien. Einzig die KB waren bei XT leichter. Und SLX hat schon jemand erfolgreich gekürzt.


----------



## Roelof (27. Dezember 2013)

Sag mal - wäre da für den Aufbau ein Scale in Carbon und xs nicht passender? Oder ein leichterer Alu-Rahmen? Da lässt sich rd. 400 bis 500g sparen bei gebraucht 400 bis 600 für den Plastikrahmen. Den Alu kannst du dir um die Kohle anfertigen lassen - wird zwischen 1100 und 1200g liegen.


----------



## Toni172 (23. Januar 2014)

Kleines Update. So wie es da steht 8,24 Kg

Bessere Bilder demnächst wenn draußen mal die Sonne scheint.

Noch geplante Änderungen:
-DT Swiss XCR Gabel
-Leitungen kürzen
-weise Lenkergriffe
-ein schmalerer Lenker ohne Rise
-Tubless System verbauen. Im Moment sind Michelin Latex verbaut.













Gruß Toni


----------



## Toni172 (23. Januar 2014)

*Kurbel:*

Shimano SLX erste Serie. Auf 155mm gekürzt und lackiert.


----------



## michfisch (23. Januar 2014)

573gr.  ohne Innenlager, geht grad noch


----------



## trifi70 (23. Januar 2014)

Sehr stimmig, Proportionen, Farbe, da steckt Arbeit drin. Nur das Kettenblatt, das wirkt zu klein. Bin gespannt, wie sich die Übersetzung in der Praxis bewährt. Schaltet es denn jetzt astrein oder gibts Probleme wegen Schräglauf der Kette?

Zum IL: Vergleich mit 4Kant Kurbel Gewichten finde ich unfair, da das IL in diesem Fall unter 100g wiegt. Die Achse is halt integriert und wird der Kurbel zugerechnet...


----------



## Toni172 (23. Januar 2014)

Am Montageständer ist alles super mit der Schaltung.
Im ersten Gang macht die Kette leichte Laufgeräusche am Kettenblatt. Aber nur minimalst. Ich denke das wird im Gelände keine Probleme machen.
Kettenblattgröße wird getestet. Zu not kommt halt das 32er drauf.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michfisch (23. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Sehr stimmig, Proportionen, Farbe, da steckt Arbeit drin. Nur das Kettenblatt, das wirkt zu klein. Bin gespannt, wie sich die Übersetzung in der Praxis bewährt. Schaltet es denn jetzt astrein oder gibts Probleme wegen Schräglauf der Kette?
> 
> Zum IL: Vergleich mit 4Kant Kurbel Gewichten finde ich unfair, da das IL in diesem Fall unter 100g wiegt. Die Achse is halt integriert und wird der Kurbel zugerechnet...


nee is klar. wenn aber das IL dazukommt, wiegt die ganze Schose auch fast 77ogr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. Januar 2014)

Komm grad nicht mit. 386 mit KB und Schrauben, dazu 186 linker Arm, dann knapp 100 fürs Innenlager(schalen), sind 670g inkl. KB. Is doch akzeptabel? Ich mein, SLX ist jetzt keine ausgewiesene Leichtbaugruppe.


----------



## Roelof (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo Toni! Hast du gut gemacht, sehr geiler Hobel. Was sagt die Waage?

Edit: zu schnell gelesen. Gewicht ist sehr okay. Gefällt mir...


----------



## superseven77 (24. Januar 2014)




----------



## LockeTirol (25. Januar 2014)

Absolut lässiges Gerät! 

Sollten dann vom 24er ein paar Teile abfallen hättest Du mit mir ggf einen Interessenten


----------



## Toni172 (2. März 2014)

So, habe mal fertig montiert und schnell mal ein paar Handypics gemacht. Irgendwie übersteuert die Handycam im hellen Bereich 
Na egal, Bilder mit der guten gibt es diese Woche wenn mal die Sonne scheint.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. März 2014)

Echt tolles Teil. Was hat der Rahmen denn nun für eine Rahmenhöhe und wie groß ist dein Bua?

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (2. März 2014)

Hallo Tim,
hier kannst Du das nachlesen.
Quelle Poison-Bikes:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1575543]
	
[/URL]

Das Rad ist eigentlich noch viel zu groß. Er kann zwar damit schon fahren, aber bis er es richtig nutzen kann gehen noch einige Monate ins Land. Er hat ja sein tolles 24er, das soll er erstmal richtig rannehmen.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. März 2014)

Ok, danke. Ab welcher Körpergröße würde das denn passen? Die Rahmenhöhe ist ja super klein aber das Oberrohr recht lang...


----------



## Toni172 (2. März 2014)

hhhhhmmmmmm ???????? ............, schwer zu sagen. Ich denke mal so ab 1,40m bis 1,45m könnte es ordentlich gehen.
Gebe aber keine Garantie


----------



## Roelof (2. März 2014)

Ur gut. Hast du gut gemacht!!


----------



## michfisch (3. März 2014)

Nicht zu fassen, was manche Leute in der Restekiste haben!


----------



## Toni172 (5. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier nun nochmal bessere Bilder. Mit dem Gewicht habe ich eine Punktlandung zum 24er Cannondale mit Mosso Starrgabel gemacht. Ebenfalls 8,84 kg.


----------

